# Harness connector failure and replacement on Nissan Sentra 96



## wavepacket (Jul 10, 2007)

Nissan Sentra 96:

1. One of my harness connectors (E106) looks melted on its side next to one of the terminals. I want to replace the connector to prevent intermittent power loss problems. I was going to get a replacement at a salvage yard. Where can I get the "push-pin" tool that pushes the wires out of a harness connector? I tried the Checkers/Autozone/NAPA but they claimed they sold no such tool. How do you attach the new harness connector? I've read a little and they say to make sure wire insulation is securely clamped by the connector. I've never seen it done, nor seen any pictures of such a repair.

2. What's your favorite technique to secure loose terminal connections at a harness connector? Do you use a "push-pin tool" to help fix the problem?

3. Have any of you had loose terminals at harness connectors on Nissan Sentras?

4. Has anyone else had problems with tab connectors on harness connectors snapping off (like at the OBD connector)? The smog test guys moan if the OBD connector is loose (even though one can easily make a connection)?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I have used both.
Yes you can remove the pins and insert into a replacement plastic plug.
Try an electronics place, Frys has them for sure.
No I have not had any issues with my connectors, just re-wired the 3 cluster plugs for the No-tach to Tach cluster swap.
good Luck.......


----------



## wavepacket (Jul 10, 2007)

*What size extraction tool?*

At Fry's Electronics, they show two sized "extraction tools" to push wires out of
harness connectors. One is for 0.062" diameter pins, the other is is 0.093" diameter pins. Which size is good for harness connectors on the Nissan Sentra 96?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

wavepacket said:


> At Fry's Electronics, they show two sized "extraction tools" to push wires out of
> harness connectors. One is for 0.062" diameter pins, the other is is 0.093" diameter pins. Which size is good for harness connectors on the Nissan Sentra 96?


i have used small screwdriver and pin remover. I don't know what size it is, its one i had for D type connectors, I am guessing the smaller of the two.
If you can use a small screw driver to get one out you can measure it.
also once you can see the holding tang its a lot easier. 
good luck...


----------



## wavepacket (Jul 10, 2007)

*Harness connector and terminal extraction*

Went to salvage yard and got harness connectors; went to Frys and got a flat 
"extractor tool"; a small flat watch precision screw driver could substitute just fine. The extractor tool is nothing more than a piece of thin metal with a cheap handle at one end.

To get a wire out of the connector, you have to flip up some plastic on outside of
connector which releases one side of wire. It is difficult to do and is different for
every connector. I used a small pen knife to do it. The extractor tool is used to 
push the plastic retainer on the inside away from wire and wire easily then comes out.

I've never seen any pictures of this demonstrated on the net. Anybody else seen pictures
of this?

Perusing a junk yard in 115F heat is brutal; ground temperature was oven-like. The U-pull-it places charge $2 to get in and look around; but the guy let me have one connector for free. The others connectors cost $2 a piece.


----------

